# concept of bio filter.



## M.shafquat (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi..!








advice if i m wrong.about media, water, and oxygen space.
and over all comments..


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

thats a sump/fuge filteration diag.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

yep, it sure is.


----------



## M.shafquat (Sep 6, 2009)

Zakk said:


> thats a sump/fuge filteration diag.


your means...plz explain in easy way..


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

What you have is a picture of a sump/fuge filtration setup. Where you take a tank, stick dividers in it and place stuff in it. and run plumping so you can get water from your main tank to the sump and back up with a pump.

Bio filtration will work in it fine + you will get good mechanical and chemical filtration too.

Biofiltration is simply a matrix in which your bacterial colony can grow and have access to Ammon, no2, o2, and h2o. 

Biofiltration can be a sump set up. Biofiltration can be a Sponge filter w/ airstone, Biofiltration can be Undergravel filter, Biofiltration can be a biowheel. get the idea?


----------



## M.shafquat (Sep 6, 2009)

this is sump setup.
arrow direction is water flow...








this sump setup is coming soon..not established
thanks for reply.....continue coments


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

eh... yes that is the idea.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

Shaf,

what are you lookin for?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

what's the point of this?


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

I have no idea


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I think he wants comments and suggestions for improvement before implementation. 
It looks good to me, but I don't have any sumps. 
The inflow being above the water level might make a noisy waterfall.


----------



## M.shafquat (Sep 6, 2009)

(i talking about space..see the picture and comments on space...!)

my suggestion is to remove the activated carbon. they are not necessary and troublesome to maintain.

if you forget to change them regularly, the toxins they absorb will be leached back into the water and poison your fish. avoid chemical media like activated carbon unless u're prepared to spend time and $$$ to change them monthly.
i m right..?



emc7 said:


> I think he wants comments and suggestions for improvement before implementation.
> It looks good to me, but I don't have any sumps.
> The inflow being above the water level might make a noisy waterfall.


maximum hight of waterfall from water....maximum oxygen add in a water.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

You are right about the carbon. The nice thing about sumps is that you can make them the way you want. Go ahead and remove the carbon if you want, or replace it with something else. If you don't want the noise from the waterfall, lower the intake and put an air stone where the carbon would usually go.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Still not sure what he wants.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i believe that he wants to make the sump as compact as possible..
eliminate the charcoal compartment ; but if there is ever a need you can put some tied up in a section of pantyhose and put it in the first or last compartment..after 2 or 3 weeks you can just pull it out and throw it away.


----------



## M.shafquat (Sep 6, 2009)

lohachata said:


> i believe that he wants to make the sump as compact as possible..
> eliminate the charcoal compartment ; but if there is ever a need you can put some tied up in a section of pantyhose and put it in the first or last compartment..after 2 or 3 weeks you can just pull it out and throw it away.


what is the pantyhose and where can i that..?
why should i use ...?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

seriously, you can buy panty hose almost anywhere, just acts as a net to keep the carbon or whatever in one spot so it doesn't get everywhere and make a mess.


----------



## M.shafquat (Sep 6, 2009)

lohachata said:


> i believe that he wants to make the sump as compact as possible..
> eliminate the charcoal compartment ; but if there is ever a need you can put some tied up in a section of pantyhose and put it in the first or last compartment..after 2 or 3 weeks you can just pull it out and throw it away.


why is necessary to daily carbon change..why is pull it out after 2 or 3 weeks..?


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

because carbon absorbs stuff, and after a while it will stop absorbing and start releasing.


----------



## M.shafquat (Sep 6, 2009)

Toshogu said:


> because carbon absorbs stuff, and after a while it will stop absorbing and start releasing.


which particals it will absorb and which particals it will release.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

charcoal is a chemical media and helps removes all the unwanted chemicals in the water. the drawback to this thatat some point charcoal will stop being helpful with absorbing and will start releasing unwanted chem traces back into the tank.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Ok:
You do not NEED charcoal as a day to day thing. Getting rid of that part of your filtration system will be fine. Putting an airstone into that compartment will help with oxygenation and keep things more quiet than a waterfall. That will also make it easy to add carbon in if needed. But you can do away with that compartment all together and just put the carbon anywhere in there that it is well seated so it doesn't float out. 

You may want to use carbon on occasion and in fact you should use carbon in some circumstances. You will want to use the carbon if you have medicated the tank (no carbon during medication period) and are now following the directions to pull the remaining meds out of the tank. The medication packaging will give you directions about this. You should not ever need to change the carbon out daily. If removing a med you could change it out after about a week to keep up maximum removal/clearing. But it would not be required. You would want to remove it inside 3 weeks so the meds don't leak back out. 

To use carbon in the sump you are building when you don't want it in there all the time: You can just buy a self contained package of carbon. Most (if not all?) carbon is packaged well. This makes the pantyhose comment confusing. But if you do have loose carbon that you need to somehow contain then you would want to use pantyhose or another mesh type bag. That can be used to about anything. I have bioballs in one of my filters using pantyhose. In that case I did it because I don't like the biobags that come with some types of filters, I remove the biobags and stuff the filter "my way." Then I needed a way to contain the balls. That is an example of why you would use panty hose for something.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

perhaps he doen't know what panty hose are!. They are nylons 
( stockings) that women wear on their legs when they put on a skirt or dress.
They are very useful for putting over the filter intake tube to prevent small fry from being sucked up and they work well in the garden too to tie up plants.


----------



## M.shafquat (Sep 6, 2009)

which charcoal to use .hill charcoal or wood charcoal...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you will want to go to a seller of tropical fish supplies....either where you live or on the internet...you want "activated carbon"
buy about 1 kilo so you will have it when you need it...divide it up into about 12 equal packets..you could also use fine mesh media bags..they are readily available on the internet.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

@M.shafquat: Charcoal = Activated Carbon
They are not talking about charcoal used to start fires in a barbecue pit.


----------

